# Lyft said I ran a red light.



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got an email because someone said I ran a red light. I just responded with "Nope."

Should I even have responded or no?

I have over 6k rides with Lyft and have a 5.0 rating so I don't really care for their bullshit honestly.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Eh, I just respond that you don't recall that happening and that you always drive carefully and safely.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Shit happens. Everyone accidently runs red lights and stop signs. Just deny it and be extra careful. We all have blind spots when it comes to how we cam improve our driving.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Eh, I just respond that you don't recall that happening and that you always drive carefully and safely.


This. And also say you have dash cam video of all your rides. However, you need the date, time and the name of the pax who reported such an incident for you to review it. That'll shut them up pretty quick.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV on the Strip and Flamingo next to Caesar's...I've seen 4 to 6 cars go right on red without stopping, plenty of time after the yellow was gone...in front of cops.

For many Strip drivers...its like, is there ever a day without a yellow-red run or illegal U-turn? What a bs complaint.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I ran a stop sign. Just went with the guy in front of me like it was a stop light. Total brain fart. Cross traffic just stared at me like who the hell do you think you are!


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Just be thankful it wasn't an Uber pax.....you would be immediately deactivated while they "investigated". 

That "investigation", coincidentally, would last the same amount of time it took you to get to the nearest Uber Hub and raise hell about it....


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> This. And also say you have dash cam video of all your rides. However, you need the date, time and the name of the pax who reported such an incident for you to review it. That'll shut them up pretty quick.


Should I do that even though I don't have dash cam footage? Lol



kc ub'ing! said:


> I ran a stop sign. Just went with the guy in front of me like it was a stop light. Total brain fart. Cross traffic just stared at me like who the hell do you think you are!


I ran a stop sign once but there was a huge giant tree covering the stop sign!



Ajaywill said:


> Just be thankful it wasn't an Uber pax.....you would be immediately deactivated while they "investigated".
> 
> That "investigation", coincidentally, would last the same amount of time it took you to get to the nearest Uber Hub and raise hell about it....


I heard of Lyft deactivating long time drivers though. They get an email about someone complaining about the driver being intoxicated and magically get deactivated. You think they're setting me up for this since i have 6k rides?


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

superman659 said:


> Should I do that even though I don't have dash cam footage? Lol
> 
> Yep. If they call your bluff and give you the date, time etc... you just conveniently not have that particular ride due to technical difficulties.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

superman659 said:


> Should I do that even though I don't have dash cam footage? Lol


Yes, because they never will give you all the info. Privacy reasons, ya know...

And please DO invest in a dash cam asap. Small investment. Just like insurance, sucks to pay, but the one time you need it to bail your ass...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Eh, I just respond that you don't recall that happening and that you always drive carefully and safely.


What he said, or an even stronger "No, I did certainly did not do that." You should respond because they asked you.


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

"***** that's how I roll"


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

I already responded which just a “Nope.” Before I started this thread. I haven’t followed up again with your guys advice yet. But what would I gain by saying I have dashcam footage and requesting the info of name and time rather than just leaving it as a “Nope.”


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

superman659 said:


> I already responded which just a "Nope." Before I started this thread. I haven't followed up again with your guys advice yet. But what would I gain by saying I have dashcam footage and requesting the info of name and time rather than just leaving it as a "Nope."


Maybe... Just maybe... Somebody at Lyft would actually think how one-sided the complaint system is. You are guilty until you prove yourself innocent. Which you can't since they're not going to give you the necessary information for you to go back and verify what happened.

But yeah, you do have a point. It IS like talking to a sack of potatoes, anyway, so why bother.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Less is better. You are good with "Nope."


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Or, like one of my misbehaving students in a public high school Special Ed class, upon my questioning him..." I diditnnot do it."


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Next time you decide to run a red light just remember its the number one cause of vehicular homicide.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Less is better. You are good with "Nope."


That's what I was thinking. Someone taught me if you were questioned in court its best to just answer "yes" or "no" as much as possible because they have less to you against you. So I kinda follow that rule with everything such as this incident.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stupid PAX making false allegations all the time with no recourse. This is why I don't like the gig economy.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The pax don’t lie.... you ran it ? jk hope karma gets that filthy pax


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Additional details 
"My passenger was garbage"


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

superman659 said:


> Got an email because someone said I ran a red light. I just responded with "Nope."
> 
> Should I even have responded or no?
> 
> ...


-----------------------------
Those notices are generated automatically. Since they ask for feed back if you dispute BUT they do not tell you which ride it was, I would respond with " another cheap passenger looking for a free ride quickly given out by support whenever a complaint is received. "


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Those red lights are just a suggestion like ice cream serving sizes on the nutritional label


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

superman659 said:


> Should I do that even though I don't have dash cam footage? Lol
> 
> I ran a stop sign once but there was a huge giant tree covering the stop sign!
> 
> ...


L/U are thinning the herd w/antics like this. 
Lyft Safety called me saying I threatened to fight a pax abt 3 yrs ago. 
I said it's not true & I don't need to talk to someone & try to recall something that never happened in my car & perhaps pax went into wrong ride cuz I don't talk to pax after hello, welcome.

Ear buds are usually low enough to hear pax, I just ignore them anyway. I'm very polite when thanking them for allowing me to pick them up as they exit.

I don't want to talk to pax. Talk & they make crap up or take whay you say out of context.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I had a notice saying that I need to watch how I speak and that a passenger found it offensive. They take this stuff seriously, and sharing the feedback.

I was like wtf? I couldn’t think of anything that could have been taken the wrong way, except some kids that I asked their age and when They said they needed to be somewhere real fast I said I would get them to their destination as soon as I could within the speed limit. There was nothing else spectacular about the ride. There were no other rides I said more than hi, bye, and have a nice night. 

There is no point in getting a message suggesting you change your behavior when they won’t tell you what the behavior was. How is this feedback useful when from your perspective you don’t know what it was. 

All feed back that you can’t
disclose the where and the when is useless.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

There isn't a thing you can do about it so don't let it get you down. Uber also knows that it is 50/50 chance to be the pax fault. It costs them nothing belittle you with that message and so they do it because they can. Don't even think of responding unless there is a concrete accusation.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

There’s also the comments that you did everything wrong and the ride was 5 minutes. That is an accomplishment.

Or they say your car was dirty, your unfriendly or seemed sleepy and their ride is sandwiched between two that tipped, likely gave you 5 stars with no time in between.

The best is a ride where pax attacks your driving and states they didn’t feel safe for whatever reason. Yet they let you complete the ride. A real pax with that concern says - I need to make a stop here. (Closest lighted area or fast food joint.) I’ll take another car. Thank you.

Lyft and uber are not stupid. They are waiting for you to say. “Nooo, I had to because my brakes are bad and I was speeding when the light turned yellow, so I could stop ?.

Or, I only called him an asshole cock sucker because he dissed my music ?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

In case it was not a pax, but maybe a cabbie, remove all Lyft or Uber stickers from car.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

superman659 said:


> Should I do that even though I don't have dash cam footage? Lol
> 
> I ran a stop sign once but there was a huge giant tree covering the stop sign!
> 
> ...


Don't worry almost every job out there pays more than Lyft and you don't have to destroy your own car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Don't worry almost every job out there pays more than Lyft and you don't have to destroy your own car.


Yeah but wearing the lyft jacket and picking up chicks on my days off just won't feel right


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> There's also the comments that you did everything wrong and the ride was 5 minutes. That is an accomplishment.
> 
> Or they say your car was dirty, your unfriendly or seemed sleepy and their ride is sandwiched between two that tipped, likely gave you 5 stars with no time in between.
> 
> ...


Edit: I'm really surprised that censured assh0le but left the other part in. I thought it would be the reverse.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

superman659 said:


> I already responded which just a "Nope." Before I started this thread. I haven't followed up again with your guys advice yet. But what would I gain by saying I have dashcam footage and requesting the info of name and time rather than just leaving it as a "Nope."


Nothing.

The system generates the complaint automatically. You reply. The system generates an acknowledgement automatically. Unless you admit guilt, they simply store your response in the server and the case is closed.

Next complaint you get, you will see 99% the exact same wording on both emails.

If you get multiple complaints of the same nature, you're gone, innocent or not. If you don't get any more complaints like that, case closed.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I got the same notice but from a red light camera in Everett Washington, a city 30 miles north of where I live. I replied back, "You Lie!! The photo clearly shows me making a right turn! I'm not paying to fix your city's pot holes. Find another chump!" They replied back that I did not come to a complete stop before making my right turn.......at 3AM.....when there was no oncoming traffic.?

So Flash Flash! I get to help pay for the city of Everett's pothole repair...


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Only one red light? Step on that gas.....


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

superman659 said:


> I ran a stop sign once but there was a huge giant tree covering the stop sign.


That was your air freshener. Stop drinking and driving. ?


----------

